# List of fabrics for Dye Sub?



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

I know 100% poly is best and 50/50 works.

Before I melt anything else in the heat press I'm wondering what other fabrics if any work for subbing.
microfiber?
terry cloth?
acrylic(have some hats I would like to try)?

I tried google but didn't find much.

TIA


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Microfiber is most likely a high percentage of poly (think 80+%). It sublimates very nicely, at least the towels I have done.

Terry cloth is cotton; 100%.

Fleece sublimates nice as well. 100% better than 85/15, however, make sure you buy poly as there is a ton of cotton fleece out there.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

As with PVC, acrylic has a low melting point, so if you try it be sure it's between two parchment sheets.

Best bet is to go to a yardage store and look for fabrics with at least 80% poly content (you want to avoid acrylic or similar fabrics in the remainder -- cotton, spandex, lycra, and others are okay). Buy a half a yard each, and go to town.

As Marcelo mentions fleece is good, but avoid the really plush stuff -- the image will not retain well. Bear in mind that "fleece" is a generic term, like poplin, duck, and many others, and doesn't indicate content. Microfiber only applies to synthetics. Trade names include fabrics like Ultrasuede; polyester content is 65-80%, enough for a pretty good image.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Theoretically, dye sublimation works on most woven and knitted synthetic fabrics like polyester, Poly/Lycra, Poly/Spandex, Nylon with Lycra or Spandex, Polyester canvas and suede, acetate (aftificial) silk, satin, polyester chiffon, organza, microfibre, poly twill, etc.
However, even if you know the fabric is 100% polyester, but this particular type is new to you, I'd recommend to do a test print, wash it and leave it overnight, because some polyester fabrics are not finished in the way that is sublimation-friendly. For example, during production some polyester fabrics are not heat-set to the right temperature which makes them unstable for dye-sub: you may print a piece of fabric and it looks fine, but the next day you'll discover that the print has migrated in different directions and looks like watercolour on wet paper. Some fabrics are treated for different sorts of added properties and when heat pressed the coating could turn yellow. Some fabrics may shrink, so you'd have to pre-shrink them before printing.
Usually, when you are buying fabrics from fabric supplier/manufacturer they would be able to tell you if the fabric is dye-sub friendly. 

You might require to use different temperature and time settings to achieve best results on different fabrics.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Tania you nailed it . thanks


----------

